# underwater lighting



## Sushi maker

Hey all I have a 18'3" sea ox CC. We love to fish at night and have just set the boat up eith red LED interior lighting out the gazoo. Next we want to do the blue underwater lighting. But... these systems go from 200 bucks to 1500.00 anyone got a clue as to what the biggest bang for the buck is?


----------



## FishinSpot

Go check out coastalnightlights.com. He is on several of the boating forums and he made these lights. Great products. His underwater leds are awesome. I recently got some of his spreader lights and they are great. You can call him and tell him what you have and he will hook you up. He is on Hulltruth dot com also. You can search for his threads and alot of user pictures with his products on there as well.


----------



## Sushi maker

Thanks fishinspot!!! just picked up a pair of A12's for 400 bucks thats a total of dang near 12k lumens OMG!! that same set up would run me 2K at the competitions site Sheez cant wait pics to follow!


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

I second coastalnightlights I have bought from him before. Plus he is a fellow Scarab owner.


----------



## X-Shark

That is Scrab Chris.

Here there are installed on Eddie Rings 261B Mako.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

The spreader lights are led's also right?


----------



## X-Shark

I'm not sure. I'll have to ask Eddie.

Mainly the pix's were to show how it lit up underwater.


----------



## ammolance

that is probably one of the coolest things i've seen.......wow. well, time to spend some more $!!!!


----------



## Sushi maker

yo yo I cant wait my lights will be here on the 30th and installed the night of the 30th LOL:thumbup:


----------



## salt_water_guy

Thats BADASS!!! where did you get em?


----------



## X-Shark

Ah!


> Go check out coastalnightlights.com.


----------



## Sushi maker

I bought mine from rebel- designs hes doing a close out right now for 200 bucks a light these are just like the amphibian T12 5750 K of lumins. NOW THATS BANGIN!!!


----------



## what next?

that looks great! now I gotta do it also!


----------



## ammolance

does rebel do the install? is that included in the $?


----------



## X-Shark

Searching for rebel- designs....I found a website....under construction.


----------



## Sushi maker

No I did the install took me about 3 hours I tried to take some pics but the upload was invalid hmm IDK! But... My son and I did this together and we love em five highs all around. we even had cars out at the street stopping to check us out. We paid 200.00 for each light (2) and 50 bucks for wire fuse connecters switchesand 5200. We will float her tomarrow night will let yall know! How do you post pics on here?


----------



## Sushi maker

yea goto ebay now for the discounted lights X shark search for led underwater boat lights.


----------



## SHunter

The photos make me want to get some for my cat.


----------



## SHunter

Is the light really that blue? I have seen some green ones but I don't remember seeing the blue. Pretty amazing. Did it attract fish?


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Hows the light working out? Worth it? I was thinking of adding some to my boat.


----------



## Sushi maker

*still to wet*

It has been steady rain since we installed the lights. We should be able to install the last switch today. with the weather clearing up we will be on the water Fri. or Sat night depending on the mood of the kitchen pass grantor. We did light em up in the driveway and had a few cars stop and gawk. They are very bright and police light blue.:whistling:


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Let me know how they work out for you. I heard the green attracted more fish but the blue does look better. If the blue is getting you more fish I may be getting some blue lights for my boat too.


----------



## Diverrite

I have a Proline 240 with a Century 32 hard top. I found some real good automotive red led's on EBAY. Now I've changed them out to blue and have six in the hard top. I seen some led's on TV which mount on your trim tabs. 








http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy114/diverrite/Boat Proline 240/ImportedPhotos000141.jpg


----------



## Sushi maker

Well we finally got out the other night hit the red interior leds WOw awesome. Then came the big test the blue underwaters. I have to say that its about the neatist thing I have ever seen. We were not catching anything as the water was very dirty from the rain. After about 15 min we had a school of bait behind the boat with trout and reds on the out skirts of our blue halo. I will be putting these lights in all of our future boats! I have heard green was good but I really like the looks of the blue. I cant wait to go play again.


----------



## ammolance

swaeeeet. am i missing the pics of it in the water? That's it. This TDY is paying for some lights!


----------



## Realtor

any more playing with these lights?


----------



## Sushi maker

Started to go last night but was reminded we had a 50th Birthday party to attend. I will try again next weekend. The few times we have gotten out I have been very pleased with the amount of bait the lights pull in. We are starting to use chum as well but havnt done this enough to make a solid judgement on how effective the combo is.I would highly recommend the lighting to anyone that night fishes!


----------



## SHunter

Sweet! Wants some for Christmas.


----------



## 401 Cay

We recently changed our lights out from green to blue.. the blue look great and are bright.. the green seem to illuminate better in dirty water though. I attempted to attach a pic but not sure if i did it correctly.. 

401 Cay


----------



## ammolance

wow. I seriously have to get some of those lites.........


----------



## JMB

401 Cay: I have a GB 2670 Isle Runner, been thinking about light options.

What did you buy and how did you mount them? Any pics out of the water?

Those look great! It appears that they are mounted on either side of each motor.

From what I have been able to gather in research, like you said...blue penetrate clean water best followed by green. Green is supposed to be better in dirty or freshwater.

Thanks.


----------



## jungleb0y

Hey just found this forum.. How are the lights doing you?



Sushi maker said:


> I bought mine from rebel- designs hes doing a close out right now for 200 bucks a light these are just like the amphibian T12 5750 K of lumins. NOW THATS BANGIN!!!


----------



## mdrobe2

Here's a pic of my Coastal Night Lights...

Cost me $500 installed- Emerald Coast Marine did the work, and did a great job.


----------



## Rockntroll

mdrobe2 said:


> Here's a pic of my Coastal Night Lights...
> 
> Cost me $500 installed- Emerald Coast Marine did the work, and did a great job.



Mike,

I have a similar Key West 152 and those lights look awesome on your boat. How much did your night fishing improve with the lights? Also what size did you order and does the wiring go through the hull behind the lights or does it go up over the transom with the transducer wire?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## mdrobe2

Rockntroll said:


> Mike,
> 
> I have a similar Key West 152 and those lights look awesome on your boat. How much did your night fishing improve with the lights? Also what size did you order and does the wiring go through the hull behind the lights or does it go up over the transom with the transducer wire?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


Greg- My night fishing did not improve with my lights, but they do draw baitfish immmediately when turned on. I have only ran my boat in the ICW and my lights do not lure the trout away from their home docks. I believe the lights would work well on a snapper hole when chumming at night, but I have not gotten the chance to try it yet. Coastal Night Lights are available as a through hull or over the transom wiring mount- I went for through hull and have mine wired to the accesory switch on my Key West. Kenny, owner of Emerald Coast Marine, and my boat dealer, told me he had to personally fit the wires through the hull thanks to the insulation on the Key West hull, but it turned out to be a clean install- Kenny went so far as to have false screw heads glued to my lights so they would not have open mounting holes after they were bonded to the hull of my Key West with epoxy. I have resorted to turning my lights off most of the time- any time I have them on be it at the boat ramp or on the water I have people flagging me down and asking me about them- they are freaking awesome. I have had guys that own water front homes flag me down and ask me where I got my lights. The size I bought is a wide model- Coastal offers two basic models- one of them is a double stack style and the other is my style- a wider, thinner model. You can not go wrong with Coastal- all their lights are bad ass and I only wish I had put more on my boat. They are super cool and way worth the price. If you buy some, tell Chris, the owner of CNL, that I sent you.


----------



## Rockntroll

Thanks for the info. As you said best application may be out in the gulf. I may save the expense and just stick to fishing the dock lights and using my portable green light for now


----------



## Capt David

I have installed coastal night lights on my boat as well as several others. Everybody loves them. You may work yourself to death trying to figure if one light is better than another but from many installs MHO is that Chris makes a superior easily installed product at a very good price. Hes great to deal with and will definately take care of you. Order without fear. His led cockpit lights are fantastic. Really! As far as the underwater lights go my experience is the blue is it. Wow factor off the chart. Most boats no matter how small should use the double lights if you can fit them. Nobody ever says they wish they had less light. Running at night is awesome as well. You will definately draw a crowd at any dock.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Those things look awesome, I'm going to need some on my next boat


----------



## oxbeast1210

has anyone ordered the led strips from him? just wondering how bright they are and what you think of them?
thanks


----------



## LITECATCH

Has anyone on the forum installed the spreader lights? I would like to know how good they light up the cockpit.


----------



## skiff man99

Installed 2 of the spreader lights on a 29' blackfin last week, customer was extremely happy with the results. The 2 put out more light than the 1 halogen


----------



## Aquahollic

Does anyone do the install in the Fort Walton area?

John


----------



## mdrobe2

Aquaholic- If you went with the over the transom design it would be a pretty easy do it yourself job. It would be worth bringing your boat to Pensacola and having Emerald Coast Marine do it if you want through transom wiring- Kenny did mine and he did an awesome job and did not charge much labor at all. The lights are so cool you will be glad you got them and not care you had to come to P'cola. I would have four on my boat if I was doing it over!


----------



## marcuswon

which way do you think I'll get the most lit area at the back of the boat.i like the amount that the first set of pictures have but thats 800.00 of lights.i will only have 400.00 to work with.so how should i do it? 4 s lights...2 ds lights or 2 dl lights?i have see in some of the other pictures that is not a big lit up area behind the boat.


----------



## mdrobe2

I'd go with 2 of the DL's, but an e-mail to Chris from Coastal Night Lights would get you the best answer.


----------



## Topgun1776

mdrobe2 said:


> Aquaholic- If you went with the over the transom design it would be a pretty easy do it yourself job. It would be worth bringing your boat to Pensacola and having Emerald Coast Marine do it if you want through transom wiring- Kenny did mine and he did an awesome job and did not charge much labor at all. The lights are so cool you will be glad you got them and not care you had to come to P'cola. I would have four on my boat if I was doing it over!


Mike

What color do you have and why would you have 4 if you could? I've got a 19' Bayliner Trophy and want to get some LEDs on my boat. I'm thinking white is what I need to go with...but, I don't know which kind to get from Coastal Night Lights. Any suggestions? Thanks sir!


----------



## mdrobe2

Topgun1776 said:


> Mike
> 
> What color do you have and why would you have 4 if you could? I've got a 19' Bayliner Trophy and want to get some LEDs on my boat. I'm thinking white is what I need to go with...but, I don't know which kind to get from Coastal Night Lights. Any suggestions? Thanks sir!


I have green- there is a picture of mine on a previous page in this thread. I took it with my boat sitting on the ramp at Galvez Landing. As to why go with 4 next time? A previous poster said it best- no one ever ends up wanting less light. I started out wanting white and the owner of Coastal Night Lights sold me on the green. I would recommend green to you as well, or blue, but not white. White is just not that cool compared to green or blue. It doesn't really matter what kind you go with in terms of size- get the most light you can afford and look at your transom to see what configuartion will fit. Other boats on this thread have both styles on them- the long wides and the taller, narrower lights. It won't matter once the boat is in the water. You can contact Chris, the owner of Coastal, via e-mail, and he will help you too. You can also view pics on his web site.


----------



## mdrobe2

Tried to repost my pic- failed. It can still be viewed a few pages back in this thread.


----------

